# Spirits of distraction



## SweetTea (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm usually called in to work on Sundays (retail) so unfortunately I usually miss church. I spoke with a friend today and she told me an odd story about what happened at our church last weekend.

Two men visited the church. I'm not sure anyone invited them. They just saw the sign outside and came in. She said they were a distraction the entire time. They weren't quiet during prayer or praise and worship. Their presence made everyone in church uncomfortable and everyone pretty much dashed out of church after service, leaving just the pastor and her husband. The pastor asked them politely to leave and one man said. "I just want to tell you my testimony." The pastor said ok. Then all he told her was, "Ever since I was four, they told me to be a pastor and I've been preaching ever since." Then my friend said the other man more or less threatened her saying he used to be a dangerous man until he was saved by God. At that point, the husband asked them both to leave. What's kind of spooky is apparently these men were so distracting, no one who went to church that day could remember the message the pastor gave. Even the pastor said she couldn't remember what she was saying.

Does anyone else have weird church stories or moments outside of church like this?


----------



## Laela (Aug 15, 2012)

Hmmm...that is something...

I have some odd church stories from earlier days..one night we were having youth service and a dude walked in and pulled out a knife without saying a word, standing at the entrance of the church. We were all startled, because we didn't see him until we noticed him standing there, staring. The back of the church is where people enter for service..two big wide doors that stay open during night/day services. So our backs are to that door, facing the pulpit. One of the praying ladies of the church quickly walked from the pulpit, toward him and started praying, and telling him "not here" but we could tell she wasn't talking to the man. She then told us all to pray. The guy eventually left, with no incident, and walked out as quietly as he walked in. It was a bizarre moment in time  for me but strangely a victorious one when I experienced for myself that standing up to the devil -- esp on holy ground -- is no light matter. Really I believe wherever a saved person is becomes holy ground, _legally_... not just in a church. But where believers are gathered, there should be plenty of power to keep the enemy in check..because he comes to church, too -- no invitation required.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 16, 2012)

Manifestations are becoming more and more part of church services around the world.

This is why many ministries are getting security in their church during services because of the unsettling acts of people, being used as distractions among other things, in the church.

I remember many, many years ago, there was a mormon church that moved next door to our church.  We had about 2500 people who attended our services.  Anyways, one Sunday morning, the mormons came in front of our church doors and was asking the people not to go inside of their church, but come to theirs next door.  They were so persistent, that my pastor went out to them and asked them to come inside.

They did and sat in the back.  He introduced them to the congregation as mormons and everyone waved.

At the end of the service....hallelujah, the two men that were assigned to be distractions, were at the altar with snot hanging out their noses, giving their lives to Jesus Christ!

I.WILL.NEVER.FORGET.THAT.DAY.

Talk about revival in a church?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2012)

SweetTea said:


> I'm usually called in to work on Sundays (retail) so unfortunately I usually miss church. I spoke with a friend today and she told me an odd story about what happened at our church last weekend.
> 
> Two men visited the church. I'm not sure anyone invited them. They just saw the sign outside and came in. She said they were a distraction the entire time. They weren't quiet during prayer or praise and worship. Their presence made everyone in church uncomfortable and everyone pretty much dashed out of church after service, leaving just the pastor and her husband. The pastor asked them politely to leave and one man said. "I just want to tell you my testimony." The pastor said ok. Then all he told her was, "Ever since I was four, they told me to be a pastor and I've been preaching ever since." Then my friend said the other man more or less threatened her saying he used to be a dangerous man until he was saved by God. At that point, the husband asked them both to leave. What's kind of spooky is apparently these men were so distracting, no one who went to church that day could remember the message the pastor gave. Even the pastor said she couldn't remember what she was saying.
> 
> Does anyone else have weird church stories or moments outside of church like this?



In Mark 4...the Word says that when the Word (of God) was sown, satan immediately comes to steal the Word that was sown into the hearts (of men).   

Praying for your 'Church' and Church family's protection.    The Blood of Jesus is applied to every area of your *LIVES.*    The spirits of darkness will fear you and move out of your way and out of the way of God's Word.   in Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## crwnandglory (Aug 16, 2012)

This is interesting.  The first thing that came to me was "why didn't the pastor and congregation pray/ cast out the spirit?"  My church is very different from the average church, we are not a quiet church (ever), we constantly have new people come and because of our location we have a lot of people come who would make the average person or congregation uncomfortable (drug users, dealers, prostitutes, etc) and honestly there are a lot of demonic spirits mainly due to the area we are located in.   Our Bishop always tells us that there are demonic spirits moving even inside of churches so we should always be on guard and know how to war against them,  we do this every service so when someone with this kind of spirit comes its never stronger than the Holy Spirit and therefore not a disturbance.   I'm sure some people will be disturbed but not the majority of the congregation. 

God gives us discernment not so we can be afraid of put off but so that we can pray and cast out spirits (I'm still learning this, myself).    I'm with @Shimmie, when something like this happens be alert and pray, there is so much power in our prayers and worship/praise.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Aug 16, 2012)

This thread is really good.

In one of other church locations, (we have several of them) a guy started to get up in church and speak against our Bishop while he was ministering....the guy dropped dead in the church. So serious.


But in our church we have security so if you are about to act  a fool, you are about to get shut down quick. 

We had only lady (a first time visitor) get up and start "prophesying" in the middle of service. Now we are a church that believes in prophecy, but the lady was all out the order. What she was saying didn't even make since or line up with the word.  God is not going to speak and not let His people understand what he is trying to say. The spirit of God did not bear witness with that at all.Afterwards she just left.....really weird.


Another time they had this visitor come up and he was making wierd faces at one of the sisters, making his eyes roll back in his head, acting like he had a devil, I guess trying to scare her or something. My pastor said that aint no devil, he just asking acting silly. He told him "Stop that". The guy did and that was the end of that. 


Ok last one 
(Now this one actually involved me, my friends told me what they saw)
I was shouting (praising God) and I was doing my holy dance. Now I didn't know what was going on, my eyes closed and I am in zone. At our main church, where this took place, we have a biiggg area in the front where everyone goes to shout and dance. Well my friends told me a visitor came up behind and started dancing behind me as if we was in the club  He didnt touch me obviously, because I didnt feel nothing. But he was quickly removed by the ushers. No one told me nothing they just let me keeping praising God. When they told me this I was soooo shame, because I knew everyone saw it, I was right in the front! . Now I opens my eyes every now and then when I am praising God.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 16, 2012)

Amen!

Amen!

What's the surprising to me is the pastors reaction and the members ran off, where was the spiritual discernment...

Even though flesh and blood came into the service, we are not wrestling against flesh and blood ...

Pray! We are not powerless or shouldn't be powerless...



Laela said:


> Hmmm...that is something...
> 
> I have some odd church stories from earlier days..one night we were having youth service and a dude walked in and pulled out a knife without saying a word, standing at the entrance of the church. We were all startled, because we didn't see him until we noticed him standing there, staring. The back of the church is where people enter for service..two big wide doors that stay open during night/day services. So our backs are to that door, facing the pulpit. *One of the praying ladies of the church quickly walked from the pulpit, toward him and started praying, and telling him "not here" but we could tell she wasn't talking to the man. She then told us all to pray.* The guy eventually left, with no incident, and walked out as quietly as he walked in. It was a bizarre moment in time for me but strangely a victorious one when I experienced for myself that standing up to the devil -- esp on holy ground -- is no light matter.* Really I believe wherever a saved person is becomes holy ground, legally... not just in a church. But where believers are gathered, there should be plenty of power to keep the enemy in check..because he comes to church, too -- no invitation required.[/*QUOTE]


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 16, 2012)

oh my, this is what I'm talking about right here, the church (people) should be spirit filled and discerning of what was in their midst so that they could have dealt with those spirits accordingly not shrink back and run away.





crwnandglory said:


> This is interesting. The first thing that came to me was "why didn't the pastor and congregation pray/ cast out the spirit?" My church is very different from the average church, we are not a quiet church (ever), we constantly have new people come and because of our location we have a lot of people come who would make the average person or congregation uncomfortable (drug users, dealers, prostitutes, etc) and honestly there are a lot of demonic spirits mainly due to the area we are located in. Our Bishop always tells us that there are demonic spirits moving even inside of churches so we should always be on guard and know how to war against them, we do this every service so when someone with this kind of spirit comes its never stronger than the Holy Spirit and therefore not a disturbance. I'm sure some people will be disturbed but not the majority of the congregation.
> 
> God gives us discernment not so we can be afraid of put off but so that we can pray and cast out spirits (I'm still learning this, myself). I'm with @Shimmie, when something like this happens be alert and pray, there is so much power in our prayers and worship/praise.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 16, 2012)

LucieLoo12 said:


> This thread is really good.
> Ok last one
> (Now this one actually involved me, my friends told me what they saw)
> I was shouting (praising God) and I was doing my holy dance. Now I didn't know what was going on, my eyes closed and I am in zone. At our main church, where this took place, we have a biiggg area in the front where everyone goes to shout and dance. Well my friends told me a visitor came up behind and started dancing behind me as if we was in the club  He didnt touch me obviously, because I didnt feel nothing. But he was quickly removed by the ushers. No one told me nothing they just let me keeping praising God. When they told me this I was soooo shame, because I knew everyone saw it, I was right in the front! . Now I opens my eyes every now and then when I am praising God.


----------



## divya (Aug 16, 2012)

The devil attends church, just for different reasons than us.  But when the Spirit of the Lord is in the  place, he is left virtually powerless unless the Lord allows him movement for a particular reason.


----------



## Laela (Aug 16, 2012)

!!
sorry, that was funny...
lol



LucieLoo12 said:


> (Now this one actually involved me, my friends told me what they saw)
> I was shouting (praising God) and I was doing my holy dance. Now I didn't know what was going on, my eyes closed and I am in zone. At our main church, where this took place, we have a biiggg area in the front where everyone goes to shout and dance. Well my friends told me a visitor came up behind and started dancing behind me as if we was in the club  He didnt touch me obviously, because I didnt feel nothing. But he was quickly removed by the ushers. No one told me nothing they just let me keeping praising God. When they told me this I was soooo shame, because I knew everyone saw it, I was right in the front! . Now I opens my eyes every now and then when I am praising God.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Aug 16, 2012)

Imagine him doing this behind me on the floor with church music going on...in front of everybody













Laela said:


> !!
> sorry, that was funny...
> lol


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 16, 2012)

LucieLoo12 

girl, don't do it!!! lol, no wonder why the ushers grabbed his ole perverted behind and sat him down...lol


----------



## auparavant (Aug 16, 2012)

You know, this is more geared towards the catholics cuz they will comprehend me better, but you know it is said that Church is where the greatest demonic  activity takes place.  That's because the service is getting people closer to G-d and the enemy is at work to try and prevent it, causing distraction.

Soooo, my friend way back before I converted told me of her parish and what was happening.  It was something to the effect of having somebody involved in a pagan religion who attended that parish and had a beef with the pastor or some congregants.  I can't remember exactly what that was but I do know she said that during one mass, glass just started breaking all over the church.  Scary!  Another time, the priest that replaced another was drunk during services.  Can you imagine?  People were fed up and finally, they got Fr. Etzel, a wonderful priest.   



Edited:


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2012)

LucieLoo12 said:


> This thread is really good.
> 
> In one of other church locations, (we have several of them) a guy started to get up in church and speak against our Bishop while he was ministering....the guy dropped dead in the church. So serious.
> 
> ...


*

  

Most 'outside' folks don't understand 'Dancing in the Holy Spirit'... poor man was probably thinking he had the Holy Ghost also...he just didn't have the right rhythm going.     Then he gets carried out on a 'hook' like they do at the Apollo when the crowd boos the act.    

*


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2012)

LucieLoo12 said:


> Imagine him doing this behind me on the floor with church music going on...in front of everybody



Oh No....     And this dude is wearing a tool belt like the Villiage men.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 17, 2012)

The Village men ....cute ...

I know you meant the Village People ...



Shimmie said:


> Oh No....  And this dude is wearing a tool belt like the Villiage men.


----------



## pebbles (Aug 17, 2012)

^^^ LOL!!


----------



## Laela (Aug 17, 2012)

LOL @ ya'll !


----------



## CosmopolitanChic (Aug 17, 2012)

LucieLoo12 said:


> This thread is really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I enjoyed all of these stories.


----------



## crwnandglory (Aug 21, 2012)

Hilarious!!!!  I can't believe he did that lol


----------

